#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-02
<kwadroke> just got the email r2d2rogers, need something here too
<kwadroke> if you're on NWALUG's list, might want to post there as well
<kwadroke> I see you sent it on krakrjak
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-03
<r2d2rogers> kwadroke: cool, I am not on that list
<r2d2rogers> krakrjak: thanks for the relay,
<r2d2rogers> Public Google hangout for Chat night https://plus.google.com/113343680491548824655/posts
<r2d2rogers> Hey zillah, you up for the google hangout?
<zillah> yeah, in a few minutes
<r2d2rogers> cool
<r2d2rogers> Public Google hangout for Chat night https://plus.google.com/113343680491548824655/posts
<zillah> ok, i'll be there in a just a minute
<kwadroke> Public Google hangout for Chat night https://plus.google.com/113343680491548824655/posts
<kwadroke> Hey TommyT, we've got a Google Hangout going
<kwadroke> https://plus.google.com/113343680491548824655/posts
<TommyT> I saw that, but it says I'm not invited to Google+
<kwadroke> Need an Invite?
<TommyT> OK tommy.trussell@gmail.com
<r2d2rogers> Public Google hangout for Chat night https://plus.google.com/113343680491548824655/posts
<r2d2rogers> sorry kwadroke will get ya the invite
<kwadroke> sent
<TommyT> I think this netbook may be too underpowered for this
<kwadroke> unstandable
<TommyT> the performance is terrible.... I'll try it again with beefier hardware. seeya!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-04
<zillah> hey all
<krakrjak> hey what's up?
<zillah> trying to fix my ubuntu server lol
<zillah> i'm having issues with iptables and can't figure out what i'm doing wrong
<krakrjak> pastebin it up
<krakrjak> sorry got distracted by iscsi again.
<zillah> i'm not sure what to paste
<zillah> i think i may have it if i can figure out how to paste into vi on ubuntu from putty on windows that i'm logged into from a Mac
<zillah> haha, i got it
<zillah> well, i was able to paste...i still haven't fixed my problem...i can't ssh into the server from outside the network
<zillah> i added:
<zillah> /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<zillah> to /etc/rc.local
<zillah> and ran both from a shell, but i still get a time-out when i try to connect
<krakrjak> what's the other one?
<krakrjak> I see the harmless rule.
<krakrjak> you've stumped me.  have any console access?
<krakrjak> ok...  so can you see port 22 filtered on the host using nmap -P0 -p 22 <host>?
<zillah> i can get in by using terminal services to a Windows server then putty from there
<krakrjak> right, but from outside the network can you see the host at all?
<krakrjak> just no ssh after using -A INPUT?
<krakrjak> you might want the rule higher in the list.
<zillah> yeah i'm not sure what nmap says though...i don't have any boxes with it here
<zillah> i think i can put it on the mac real quick
<krakrjak> ok so check the iptables -L INPUT and see if there's a block all before the specific ACCEPT
<zillah> ok
<zillah> here is my /etc/rc.local
<zillah> http://pastebin.com/kH9X9a3X
<zillah> all of the port forwards work
<zillah> yeah, they are at the bottom
<krakrjak> hrm..  I think the OUTPUT rule is bad.  I think I'd just set -P OUTPUT ACCEPT at the top.
<krakrjak> I don't know why this isn't working though...  seems like it should.
<zillah> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh
<zillah> oops, didn't mean to paste that
<krakrjak> http://pastebin.com/QBTXpbCN
<zillah> http://pastebin.com/4cu1A3MN
<krakrjak> Yeah that looks good.
<zillah> there is the INPUT chain
<krakrjak> ok let's see here.
<krakrjak> OUTPUT have any hints...  I think 23 should be higher.  I don't think anything makes it past #14
<zillah> http://pastebin.com/1GgCYe2b
<krakrjak> #17 and #18 are not needed.
<krakrjak> What is managing your firewall besides rc.local?
<krakrjak> There's a lot of rules in there for the small bit of iptables in the rc.local.  Like the DROP policy on INPUT for example.
<zillah> that's what i was wondering
<krakrjak> ufs?
<krakrjak> ufw?
<zillah> maybe these don't need to go in rc.local
<krakrjak> I think you can leave the forwards there if you want :)
<zillah> root@ubuntu:/home/mitchell# service ufw status
<krakrjak> just need to find the other program fiddling with the firewall.
<krakrjak> 11.04?
<zillah> no older...i can't remember what to cat to find it
<krakrjak> hrm...  what's in /etc/init.d
<krakrjak> any of those sound like firewall programs?
<zillah> not any that i recognize
<zillah> ufw is in there but says it isn't running
<zillah> oh...firestarter is in there
<krakrjak> hrm...  that sounds likely
<zillah> it's running
<zillah> isn't firestarter a GUI tool?
<krakrjak> yeah, but I guess you can use it from the command line...
<krakrjak> it can be used as a daemon and just managed as files from the ubuntu page I found.
<krakrjak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter
<krakrjak> You can try just turning it off invoke-rc.d firestarter stop and see what the new rules look like then run your rc.local again.
<krakrjak> if you're fixed just uninstall firestarter
<zillah> i'm gonna try it
<zillah> yay!!!!
<zillah> it works!
<zillah> that is soooo much better
<zillah> haha, now my eggdrop is open to the outside, not sure i like that
<zillah> but now I now how to fix it  :)
<zillah> thanks for the help
<krakrjak> anytime
<zillah> lol now i can't get irssi to compile on it or install via apt
<krakrjak> ack!
<zillah> i need to upgrade this box, but when i do it breaks vmware
<zillah> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.04"
<zillah> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.04"
<krakrjak> dang, going way back in Ubuntu terms.
<krakrjak> it's only one Debian back though :)
<zillah> lol this box is just a little over two years old
<krakrjak> this box is much older, but the OS is newer.
<zillah> i've resisted upgrade/reinstall because of vmware...i have a free license for vmware infrastructure and it seems like you can't get that anymore
<zillah> and if i re-install vmware it will have to reactivate the license or whatever
<zillah> and the virtual machine on it is my PDC for my Windows domain
<zillah> hey TommyT
<TommyT> howdy
<zillah> how are you tonight?>
<TommyT> doing OK... trying to do six things at once, though. I forgot I had irc open on this netbook
<zillah> lol i know how that goes
<TommyT> were you in on the Google+ meeting last night?
<zillah> yeah, i'm Mitchell
<TommyT> Ah... I don't know everyone. Maybe I will learn names better if I use the Google+ thing
<TommyT> I did get my sound going
<zillah> what did you have to do?
<TommyT> The workaround for this model on 11.04 is run pavucontrol then run the LEFT mic volume to zero
<TommyT> I don't know why
<TommyT> This is an Acer Aspire D260
<TommyT> Wal-mart special
<zillah> heh, well at least it works
<TommyT> The stock control re-locks the volume controls together
<TommyT> If I was smart enough to understand what was going on there's probably a config file to fix it for good
<zillah> oh, you have to change it after every re-boot?
<TommyT> the place I read it says it pops back easily, but so far it has persisted
<TommyT> I think various applications mess with it and make it stop working
<TommyT> Skype is one that was mentioned
<TommyT> I'm getting the "time for bed" message from the other room...
<zillah> ah
<zillah> lol
<TommyT> I'll try to have proper hardware for the next Google+ thing
<zillah> i'm hoping to be on linux instead of mac next time
<TommyT> whatever works... I may have to move to the Mac if I can't get things working otherwise. This netbook is ALMOST too underpowered
<TommyT> We have a Mac Mini that can probably handle it though
<TommyT> But we don't keep a camera on it
<zillah> I miss my Mini, i sold it when i got my macbook pro
<zillah> i got an iSight but the audio wouldn't work on Snow Leopard, but it would on older MacOS
<TommyT> THat's weird. Is it the old old firewire iSight?
<TommyT> I have a generic Logitech that works fine
<zillah> yeah, it was the old old firewire i think
<TommyT> if it says Plug & Play in Windows XP, it will generally work on linux, and many Mac apps work fine with them too.
<zillah> yeah, i had a logitech working using Macam
<zillah> framerate was horrible though
<TommyT> I don't do video much... but the Google+ was impressive especially for a "free" service
<TommyT> I was shopping around for a conference service awhile back and that did fine
<zillah> yeah, same here.  I've  played with FaceTime a little, but hasn't been that useful yet
<zillah> i was impressed with Google+
<TommyT> So as the article they linked to said, I think for Google+ the hangouts (is that what it's called?) will be the killer app
<TommyT> I haven't done the circle stuff much yet
<zillah> yeah
<zillah> you mean as far as making new circles, or just putting people into them?
<TommyT> putting people in...somewhere here I had an article with the 15 people you should follow with Google+ so I added some "celebrity" stuff
<TommyT> BUT
<TommyT> the article listed Newt Gingrich as someone worth following... but he got called out for having like 80+% fake followers on twitter
<zillah> lol
<TommyT> I have used FaceBook for awhile but so far few people I have known for a long time are on Google+
<TommyT> It wouldn't even let ME in until Tony sent me the invite
<TommyT> and _I_ thought Google loved me
<TommyT> they even sent me a shirt
<zillah> LOL
<TommyT> (I was a paid Blogger user and they sent a nice shirt to people when they made it free)
<TommyT> but what have I done for them lately?
<zillah> i'm not sure how i got signed up
<zillah> i think i just logged into gmail one day and it was there
<TommyT> That's what _I_ expected to happen... that's how lots of stuff has been with them for me
<TommyT> sites, voice, etc.
<TommyT> I have the phone number, several sites, even domains they manage
<TommyT> host, I mean
<TommyT> But I guess I'm not social enough or something
<zillah> everything i have i had somewhere else before google bought it
<zillah> like grandcentral and picasa
<zillah> lol
<TommyT> OH and I have an Android phone. Surely that counts for something. Yeah I had GrandCentral.
<zillah> i'm thinking about switching to Android
<TommyT> I used Flickr instead of Picasa, though
<TommyT> Android has been OK but it has amazingly rough edges
<TommyT> I have a Verizon Motorola Droid2, and the stuff you have to do to make it acceptable is a pain
<zillah> i have a chinese tablet running 2.2
<zillah> it's ok for what it is, but i can only use the amazon market
<TommyT> That's odd... I tried the Amazon market and it didn't manage the apps as well as the Android one
<TommyT> But maybe I didn't give it a chance
<TommyT> I noticed everything I wanted was in both places and sometimes cheaper (free) on Android
<zillah> yeah thats what i've heard
<TommyT> well maybe that is the signal to go to bed. the trackpad just put me into Facebook chat
<TommyT> and I sent a message to an old friend of mine who is offline
<TommyT> so I told her "oops"
<zillah> lol
<zillah> take care man
<zillah> ttyl
<TommyT> bye
<zillah> yay, i finally got irsii compiled
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-07-31
<TommyT> chat night
<TommyT> the room gets so crowded on Tuesdays
<TommyT> good night
